# أين أدرس الميكاتروكس بنظام الساعات المعتمدة بمصر



## روزاما المراغى (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أريد أن أعرف هل هناك برامج ميكاترونكس بنظام الساعات المعتمدة بالقاهرةأوعين شمس أوأي جامعةحكومية


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## welloo9 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

من الاخر .....هندسه العاشر
www.hti.edu.eg


----------



## محمد أحمد أبوزيد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

وانا ايضا ارشح لك المعهد العالى التكنولوجي بالعاشر من رمضان hti انا خريج المعهد قسم ميكاترونكس


----------



## محمد مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2008)

يوجد في جامعة أسيوط - نظام الساعات المعتمده لهندسة الميكاترونيات - بالتعاون مع جامعة بودابست 10.000 ج سنويا


----------



## haism007 (4 يناير 2009)

سورى بس ممكن الجامعة الامريكية


او ودى الى اخويا منها
جامعة مصر للعلوم مدينة اكتوبر وفى سمر كمان


----------



## dddd_ssss (3 فبراير 2009)

انا ادري ميكاترونكس في جامعة مصر لعلوم و التكتنولوجيا في اكتوبر بنظام الساعات


----------



## مصطفى سلامه (28 فبراير 2009)

arab academy dor science and technology , alexandria


----------



## محمد نجاح إبراهيم (9 مارس 2009)

المهد التكنولوجي العالى (العاشر من رمضان)


----------



## احمد الطاهر غانم (12 أبريل 2009)

المعهد التكنولوجى العالى بالعاشر من رمضان و ذلك لخبرته الطويله فى المجال و صفوة الاساتذه بداخله و حصوله على اعلى البطولات داخل مصر و خارجها فى المسابقات العلميه robocon


----------



## م ميكاترونكس (29 أبريل 2009)

جامعة اسيوط بها قسم للميكاترنيات بالساعات المعتمده والتدريس عالى جدا حيث ان القسم موجود من2002


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مفيش مكان فى اسكندرية ؟


----------



## ابا قدامة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اتعقد ان هنالك قسم في جامعة اسيوط
علي فكرة بالنسبة لناس السودان هنالك قسم في كلية الجريف شرق التقنية.... كلية مركزية تابعة لهئية التعليم التقني يعني كلية مركزية وحكومية وهي من الكليات المتميزة جدا


----------



## مهندس M.T.I (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جامعة m.t.i


----------



## herotheone (16 أكتوبر 2009)

welloo9 قال:


> من الاخر .....هندسه العاشر
> www.hti.edu.eg





مظبوط


----------



## mohamed.al3ani (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني هل يعطي معهد العاشر من رمضان درجة الماجستير


----------



## saad_ (11 مارس 2011)

المعهد التكنولوجي بالعاشر اول من بدأ تدريس الميكاترونكس بعد الفنية العسكرية بمصر لذلك هو الأعرق في هذا المجال
و انظر نتائج مسابقات روبوكون


----------



## nasr youseff (11 مارس 2011)

واللى محدش يعرفه المعهد العالى للهندسه بمدينه الثقافه والعلوم فى اكتوبر جميل جدا وجربوا


----------



## moh_haredy7 (14 مارس 2011)

احسن مكان تدرس فية ميكاترونكس = المعهد التكنولوجى العالى بالعاشر
انا خريج هذا المعهد قسم ميكاترونكس بتقدير امتياز 
وهى فعلا من احسن ان لم يكن اجسن الاماكن التى تدرس الميكاترونكس


----------



## osama osos (15 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة لمصر جامعة عين شمس وجامعة اسيوط وجامعة 6اكتوبر و جامعة مصر ومعهد العاشر من رمضان ومعهد العالى للهندسة بمدينة الثقافة والعلوم


----------



## محمد عصام جمال (25 مارس 2011)

انا ببرنامج الميكاترونيات والربوتات الصناعيه , نظام ساعات معتمده 6000 جنيه سنويا , بهندسه المنيا


----------



## fantom009 (27 مارس 2011)

Hti shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان اقوي مكان في مصر في هندسة الميكاترونكس


----------



## eslam solom (4 أبريل 2011)

هندسة عين شمس فيها قسم ميكاترونيات لكن معرفش بقى فيه نظام الساعات المعتمدة ولا لاء ممكن تسأل


----------



## osama osos (12 أبريل 2011)

هل المعهد العالى للهندسة ب6اكتوبر مدينة الثاقفة والعلوم معتمدخارج مصر ارجو الرد والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng .NEHAD (16 أبريل 2011)

hti sureee da f3ln a2wa makan fe masr fe mechatronics w kman cridet hours


----------



## حسام الموسى (22 أبريل 2011)

المعهد العالى التكنولوجي بالعاشر من رمضان


----------



## محمد85 (1 مايو 2011)

معهد العاشر ....احسن هندسة ميكاترونكس فى مصر


----------



## red_falcon07 (5 أغسطس 2011)

طيب يا جماعه ياريت كل الى خلاص يقولنا هوخريج كليةايه وبيشتغل فين ياريت


----------



## amooooor (8 أغسطس 2011)

هندسة المنيا فيها ميكاترونيك أنا بدرس فيها و الحمد لله السنة دي في بكاليروس


----------

